# CCT Stackmat Support Help



## Brian Le (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, I know this issue was discussed before, but I have a new topic to address in it. 

I have tried everything to connect my stackmat to the computer but no to avail. The computer I am using is Windows Vista Premiere. Is the reason my computer cannot read my stackmat is because of the computer I am using?


----------



## hdskull (Feb 22, 2008)

do you hear the sound when you plug the stackmat in ? becausefor the longest time my problem was the fact that i didn't turn on the microphone on my computer.


----------



## Brian Le (Feb 22, 2008)

I have tried, but I haven't heard the sound. Plus, Vista is very hard to work with... Perhaps I should explore my computer more?


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Feb 22, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> Plus, Vista is very hard to work with...



lol


----------



## icke (Feb 22, 2008)

i have the same problem with vista. i e-mailed them and they told me that there is a new version comeing out soon which might fix the bug.


----------



## hoang070394 (Apr 11, 2010)

do you know how to connect it with windows 7


----------



## ianini (Apr 11, 2010)

hoang070394 said:


> do you know how to connect it with windows 7



Huge bump?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 11, 2010)

ianini said:


> Huge bump?



That's what she said.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 11, 2010)

hey at least he didn't make a new thread


----------



## mistressofnone (Dec 7, 2012)

another huge bump, i cannot connect my stackmat pro


----------



## jfly (Dec 10, 2012)

mistressofnone said:


> another huge bump, i cannot connect my stackmat pro



Make sure you plug in your stackmat pro before turning it on. If you turn it on before plugging it it, it will emit a gen3 signal which cct cannot interpret. If that's still not working for you, you could record a snippet of your stackmat and post it here. Someone might be able to help you out.


----------



## mistressofnone (May 24, 2013)

what's a snippet? lol, cct keeps saying timer is on, timer is off, over and over, it doesn't start though :/ i also can't make it work with cst


----------



## Schmidt (May 24, 2013)

Try to pull the cable out a little bit (that end that is connected to the pc) I have to do this in CCT when it says on off on off.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 25, 2013)

mistressofnone said:


> what's a snippet? lol, cct keeps saying timer is on, timer is off, over and over, it doesn't start though :/ i also can't make it work with cst



A portion or bit.


----------

